# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Handi Rifle barrels prices......???

## hunter63

Been watching some auctions on eBay for different barrels for th3e H&R/NEF Handi Rifle.

Now there have been some calibers, that are not available in the add on program....like .35 Rem that have been going for some pretty high prices.....I can see that, hard to get.

But even those that are available like the .444 Marlin, that is available from H&R:
 444 Marlin 22”Scope Rail......F444..........$104.03 

But are getting nuts prices....plus shipping?......I don't under stand.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40

----------


## crashdive123

A lot of people think that because it's on EBay they are getting a deal.  Too many fail to do their due diligence to know whether or not they are.

----------


## hunter63

Well, what it might be....... is that normally you can't just "buy" barrels for H&R...they have to be fitted to your receiver.
Where as these are just sold openly....as "take offs"?

I do think you are correct, though....because it on eBay it must be a deal.....
Anyway, I have been backing off on several if I can't get it for my price.

----------


## natertot

+1 on what Crash said.

I recently looked at getting a Handi Rifle in hopes of an inexpensive way to have the ability to shoot many calibers. Especially ones I really don't care to own, just want the ability to shoot just in case. However, recent research leads me to believe that it really isn't as economical as it is touted. First, you have to buy a rifle to start (Be sure it is a SB2 Receiver made 2000 or newer) which is about $300 new and not really much less if you are lucky to find one used. Then you have to ship the receiver to the manufacture to get new barrels fitted (per H&R website), and the barrels are roughly $125 each. To top that off there are only about a half dozen calibers available.

I can find several, older rifles in fair shape for $150-$250 a piece and not have to worry about barrel swapping. Just gotta wonder, is the Handi really worth it? Just like to get your input since I know your a fan. Thanks.

----------


## hunter63

I have to agree that the pricing has really went nuts last few years.
Rifles were $250 max and on sale a lot for $195-$229......Shotguns were in the $150 plus range.....so they have gone up.

Used to be rifle barrels were $55 bucks, shotgun were $35 bucks....fitting as about $20 bucks.
Now rifle barrels are over a hundred, installing is $25 or more, (I would have to check my invoice from last spring to be sure)....so my guess with scope mount and shipping each barrel is about $150 or so.

Now on the other hand T/C barrels are $250 plus each, and Rossi are as well....so still a deal, I think.....
For me it beats shelling out $500 plus for scoped bolt guns in different calibers....or $1000 plus for AR type...(don't really care for them)

There still are quite a few barrels I don't have may be 10....but there are about 18 cal. total, offered now....more if you count barrel length, bull vs regular and other differences.

I do have some that are not offered any more...I see the .204 Ruger is no longer on the list...35 Whelan is....
The ones I look for are the odd balls....did pick up a .35 rem lately......

I guess we all have to have something to do.....Or wait, you got kids....you will have no money for another 20 years....LOL, I laugh with you......

----------


## aflineman

Costs more to get them from the factory now. Remington (who now owns the Handi) adds fitting fees and other stuff to the price of the barrel now. Plus I have heard many a horror story about the service now.
As for fitting used barrels, there are a couple of tricks, but it can be done. Especially when you have more than one frame to try it on

----------


## natertot

Thanks Hunter!

Unless I find one for a song, I think I'll keep my eye out for some older used guns $250 and under. Do like the concept, but kids do take away the $$$$!

Lineman, if you can maybe go into some detail on the process? Sounds like a good nugget of info.......

----------


## hunter63

> Costs more to get them from the factory now. Remington (who now owns the Handi) adds fitting fees and other stuff to the price of the barrel now. Plus I have heard many a horror story about the service now.
> As for fitting used barrels, there are a couple of tricks, but it can be done. Especially when you have more than one frame to try it on


The last batch was a Sportster rim fire frame SS1 that I had .22lr, and .17 HMR added to a .22 mag.......and yeah I would have to get out the invoice, but was more expensive.
Found service about the same, with turn around like 3 weeks.......so I was happy.

Kyrat add a couple done recently, so maybe he can jump in with some numbers and impression.





> Thanks Hunter!
> 
> Unless I find one for a song, I think I'll keep my eye out for some older used guns $250 and under. Do like the concept, but kids do take away the $$$$!
> 
> Lineman, if you can maybe go into some detail on the process? Sounds like a good nugget of info.......


I haven't really had a problem with fit and have swapped barrels between a couple of receivers.....and as long as they close and are tight, should be good to go.
If they hang up when closing, which I think a couple of the fitted ones were from Remington had what appeared to be file marks on a corner or two.....but I would really take extreme care before doing much.

If you have a question in your mind....for safety reasons, and piece of mind.......I sure a local gun smith may be able to preform that task.

I do have a .35 Rem barrel coming in...so we will see.....

And yeah, aflineman, I too would be interested in any fitting info you may have experienced.

----------


## aflineman

I will find the info and post when I get to a real keyboard this weekend.

----------


## kyratshooter

I have gone at it from two directions.  

I have the H&R and I have the Rossi.

I sent in my H&R for two barrels in December.  One rifle barrel and one shotgun barrel.  Cost to ship the frame was $20.  They charged me the cost of barrel plus $25 each for fitting, which I know was simply finding one that would close and not wobble, since there is not a mark on either barrel lug to show any polishing or filing was done.  Then there was the $20 shipping charge to send them back to me.

My turn around time was 3 weeks and I had the best customer service experience that I have had in some time.  I called for my order number and I called back for a couple more questions and the folks on the line were very patient.

I figured it up so the average rifle barrel cost is $165.  The average shotgun barrel cost was less than $100.  That is still cheaper than buying used guns.  At least it is in my area, our used gun market has dried up or gone crazy!

If you get more than one at a time you save on shipping too.

As I said, I have the Rossi product too.  Mine is the standard not the Wizzard.  I have been fortunate to run into a couple of good deals on two and three barrel sets and have combined them all together.  I have even bought a couple of sets to get the rifle barrel then sold or given the shotgun barrel on the extra receiver away.  A man can only stand having a certain number of single shot shotguns around before he stumbles over a hacksaw and gets himself in trouble!

All the Rossi's use the same frame.  There is not a shotgun frame, rifle frame and rim-fire frame. Any of the Rossi barrels will fit whatever frame you have. 

There is a difference between the barrels on the youth models and the adult models.  The youth barrels have a shorter forend and the attachment lug is closer to the frame.  That just means that you have to own both forends to swap between adult and youth sizes.

Why would you want youth and adult?  Well Rossi offers some real nice shotgun barrels on their youth sets that have 20" barrels with modified choke, which extends the usable range out to 40-50 yards in a very handy package. 

I have not found any of the Rossi products that did not interchange.  They seem to have their tolerances figured out and see no reason to force the owner to pay $40 in shipping and $25 for fitting per barrel.  

At less than $200 for the Rossi shotgun/rimfire combo you are looking at the perfect cache gun, and if you have two or three buried around and all the parts interchange you are in even better shape for survival. 

My real thoughts???

For the rifle shooters, the Rossi has the better trigger out of the box.

Any full power rifle cartridge in either of these packages is !!! BRUTAL !!! to shoot.  If you think a MN rifle is bad don't even think about one of these in 308 or 30-06.  If Hunter tries to shoot that .35 Whelan his pacemaker is going to short out!

I love the pistol calibers and small bore rifles on these SS actions.  I do not care if I never own an AR as long as I have my scoped SS in .223, and this years' designated chicken house defense/raccoon rifle is the .357 barrel with an illuminated reticle scope.

The shotgun barrels in either brand are no better or worse than any good quality SS shotgun.  I am not giving up my pumps and doubles for any of them, but if that was all I had I would be thankful, and they fit into the carrying cases so they are always there. 

The first of either of them that offers a 7.62x39 will get more of my money!

----------


## randyt

I have a handi rifle in 7.62 by 39, did they quit making them? If a receiver is sent in, does a FFL have to take return delivery? Also in regards to the recoil. I have a handi rifle in 45-70 and with a heavy Keith reloads that rig is brutal. I really like my reloads I use in my trapdoor, a lot more pleasant.

----------


## natertot

> I have a handi rifle in 7.62 by 39, did they quit making them? If a receiver is sent in, does a FFL have to take return delivery? Also in regards to the recoil. I have a handi rifle in 45-70 and with a heavy Keith reloads that rig is brutal. I really like my reloads I use in my trapdoor, a lot more pleasant.


Firearms do not have to go through the FFL channels when you are the owner and you are shipping them to the manufacturer or to a gunsmith for any type of work.

I'd like to get into one of these SS packages. I'd like to have .22 Mag, .22 Hornet, .222 Rem, .222 Rem Mag, .223, .243, .270, and 7.62x39. Then again, I have the kiddos!

Nice report Kyrat!

----------


## randyt

I wondered about the shipping. Years ago when I was a FFL dealer there was a guy that shipped a ruger back for repair. He wanted me to take delivery of it on the return trip.

currently in handi rifle loadings I have 22 hornet, .223, 45-70, 30-06, .357 mag. .243, 7.62x39, think that's it.

would like one in 30-30

----------


## natertot

> I wondered about the shipping. Years ago when I was a FFL dealer there was a guy that shipped a ruger back for repair. He wanted me to take delivery of it on the return trip.
> 
> currently in handi rifle loadings I have 22 hornet, .223, 45-70, 30-06, .357 mag. .243, 7.62x39, think that's it.
> 
> would like one in 30-30


Well, state and local laws may have other requirements. Do homework before just shipping a gun.

----------


## hunter63

I have never had to use an FFL in Wisconsin....just followed the shipping instructions.

The 7.62 X39 barrel used to be offered...and is still popular, if you can find one.(I'm looking as it shoots a cheapo caliber)

.35 Whelan will rock ya, true, and was on the endangered species list a while back...now offered again....but the .35 rem is not offered any longer....(just found one)....Dr. says maybe in summer for the big guns.....chest healing. 

I see the .204 Ruger barrel is missing now.

Anyway I agree with the Rossi being a better deal if you haven't started yet (or just in the mood for a 3 piece inexpensive combo for the truck).
I was looking tonight for Rossi's catalog that listed extra barrels as the are some available but are kinda pricey.....can't find it now, but were in the $200 plus range...kinda like the T/C Encore and CVA barrels.....I'll keep looking but have chosen the path of the Handi....so a phone call to Rossi for anyone that is interested may be in order.

That being said to date the Barrels are......first project....243 w/SB2 receiver.....270, 45/70, .50 cal ML....then ..410/45 Lc combo, 28 ga, 20 ga .20 ga rifled bull, 16 ga and 12 ga

Second project Handi .204 original, SB2 receiver, added .357. 30-30 and .35 Whelan

Third was rim-fire a Sportster SS1 receiver .22 lr, .22 mag, .17 HMR 

Other calibers  with available for transplant SB2 receivers.,   .223, and .44 mag (usually a SB1), 
.38/55 Buffalo, and .58 cal Huntsman ML both not made anymore.
Several shotguns, 12ga .20ga youth, and .10ga Long Tom long barrel.

I guess I'll just keep looking for the lonely Handi or Topper waiting on me......LOL

Did bid on a 60's Topper model 158 combo, 30-30/ 12ga that got kinda nuts with the bidding....This was the first H&R/NEF I ever saw....and would have been a duplicate....but was an original....LOL

Yeah, I have it bad......

----------


## natertot

I was just checking out Rossi. One thing I noticed that I like is that all the Rossi rifle barrels come with sights whereas the H&R doesn't. One has to scope them all on the H&R. A few bucks more to have sights included seems like a better value and of course you can still put on a scope.

----------


## hunter63

Good point.....although there are some available with sights, most of the H&R barrels are supplied with scope base holes only.

This bring up another point.....if you do have the stock with the high comb (cheek piece) supplied for a scope....the open sight barrels, rifle/shotgun are hard to "get down on and see real comfortable.......at least for me.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The fix is a shotgun style, or low comb stock.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
So there are details to deal with.

Rossi seems a good deal for those that just want to shoot them, rather that play with them  AND shoot them.....LOL

----------


## aflineman

Due to time, I will cut and paste a bit of info from Greybeard's. I would do my own write-up (and still might later), but this weekend got very busy on my. I had my "Simulated" anniversary all weekend, since there is no 29th this year.  :Smile: 

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...#msg1098981271

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...758/#msg504758

http://www.angelfire.com/ma/ZERMEL/gapfp.html

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...#msg1098335003


Really good all around Handi Rifle info, and helpful folks. (Credits especially to Quicktoo over there. Really helpful and nice guy).

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...e-read!!!****/

Again, apologies  for the cut and paste, I am just really busy paying catch-up and getting ready for the work week.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the impute and heads up.....

I'm a member of Gray Beards, as well, a few other names you will recognize...and is a very valuable resource....read the FAQ for a up date on most anything.....Those boys take their Handi's serious....LOL

Funny the fitting question came up, as my .35 Rem barrel showed up, and seems to fit the .44 mag sb2 receiver the best....but having a problem getting it to latch.......
Saw a couple of ways to approach this, and will be messing with it....all other barrels seem to interchange, between the different action I have latch and close with out a problem....now this one won't....Go figure.

Anyway some people collect stamps....or women collect shoes and purses....But they don't go "Boom"...Right?

----------


## natertot

> women collect shoes and purses....But they don't go "Boom"...Right?


I see a new market!!!!

I stopped at the LGS yesterday. He had a Rossi Youth combo for $199 + Tax. It was a black synthetic and came with .410 and .22 barrels and a nice black case. My daughter held it (kinda looking for her since she turns 6 in a week and is showing more and more interest.) but it was still a bit too long on the stock. If I can locate a wood butt stock cheap, I may have to go get it. I figure I can cut down the butt stock for her to use now, then when she grows I'll put the synthetic back on. It also works because I have a son right behind her and I can use it for my "caliber acquisition program" which I refer to as "CAP". This maybe in my future!!!!

----------


## natertot

Another question about the Rossi, related to my previous post above.

Is there a difference between the frames of the Rossi Youth and Adult receivers? Are the butt stocks for adult and youth able to fit one another? Thanks.

----------


## hunter63

Can't tell ya on that one...don't own any Rossi SS.....but I'm sure it's a stock/forearm thing.......too expensive to make two el-cheapo versions of a low end firearm basic action.

Phone call or FAQ should answer for sure.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I see a new market!!!!
> 
> I stopped at the LGS yesterday. He had a Rossi Youth combo for $199 + Tax. It was a black synthetic and came with .410 and .22 barrels and a nice black case. My daughter held it (kinda looking for her since she turns 6 in a week and is showing more and more interest.) but it was still a bit too long on the stock. If I can locate a wood butt stock cheap, I may have to go get it. I figure I can cut down the butt stock for her to use now, then when she grows I'll put the synthetic back on. It also works because I have a son right behind her and I can use it for my "caliber acquisition program" which I refer to as "CAP". This maybe in my future!!!!


You came to the right place.  We will get that girl shooting in no time.

I just happen to have an extra Rossi butt-stock on hand.

HOWEVER, I would cut down the synthetic stock, fit a filler made from bondo, and reattach and trim down the recoil pad for her to use in small girl form.

Keep the wooden replacement stock for when she needs a full sized rifle, or when you want to shoot it.  

You will eventually want to return it to a full sized setup.

The reason I have the extra stock is that I went to one of these.

http://www.atigunstocks.com/77-rossi-stocks

They also allow instant adjustment for 6 year old sizes

----------


## natertot

Good info, Kyrat. I was thinking cutting the wood butt stock would be quicker and easier, and then putting the synthetic back on later since it was original with said rifle. I did look at that ATI stock. I wouldn't need the forearm, and I think the stock is ugly as sin for a break-open. That being said, no alteration is a plus, priced okay, and that it can be instantly adjusted for one shooter to the next without tools at the range. Since there are multiple shooters in my circle (4 kids about to be introduced this year) at the range adaptability maybe just the answer.

----------


## kyratshooter

You would be surprised how comfortable that ATI stock is on a SS gun.

It's adjustability would allow Pop to shoot the gun too, and stop a lot of complications as all the munchkins grow at a different rate.

I did not expect to like it, old traditionalist that I am, but I did and wound up with one on both Rossi and H&R guns.

----------


## aflineman

> Anyway some people collect stamps....or women collect shoes and purses....But they don't go "Boom"...Right?


Well, a couple of the things I have with stamps go boom (or quiet the boom a bit).  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter63

> Well, a couple of the things I have with stamps go boom (or quiet the boom a bit).


LOL.....Zoooom, I'll bet that really sailed over a lot's of heads......Gotcha.

----------


## kyratshooter

Seems we shooters have our own "Stamp Act" just like the founding fathers.

And no tea to throw into the harbor.

----------


## natertot

> LOL.....Zoooom, I'll bet that really sailed over a lot's of heads......Gotcha.


Almost.... Had to read it twice and think a minute!

----------


## hunter63

Little up date.
Been watching eBay pricing on H&R barrels, and a funny thing is happening....lots of them now in the "Buy it Now" category around $150 bucks, plus shipping. (you need to watch shipping).

But the same calibers in the auctions are selling for more....lot depends on caliber and whether or not the caliber is available from H&R any longer.
Now H&R sells rifle barrels for $104 or $123 bucks each depending on what it is......But you need to ship your receiver to them ($) and pay a fitting and handling fee.....Maybe like $25 bucks.......so comes to about $150 bucks anyway...but it is complete and fitted.

Buy on your own may need to be fitted that last barrel I got (.35 Rem) is at our new gunsmith that just joined Ducks Unlimited with us...so I see what he's gonna charge.

I also am seeing several barrels advertised as "tactical".....LOL kinda a stretch for a SS....but whatever.

----------


## Rick

Tanks are SS. They're tactical.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Tanks are SS. They're tactical.


Tanks are tactical, but the main gun is not the primary weapon of the tank. 

The primary weapon would be considered the co-axially mounted 30cal machine gun.  At least that was armor doctrine when I was a pup.

----------


## Rick

Dang it. I forgot again......Bazinga.

----------


## sofasurfer

You want a good deal on gun barrels?
http://www.repobidder.com/cgi-bin/mn...epobidder3/513

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the heads up....maybe they have the Handi Rifle and Topper barrels from time to time.
None shown in the pictures......

----------


## Lamewolf

> A lot of people think that because it's on EBay they are getting a deal.  Too many fail to do their due diligence to know whether or not they are.


Yeah, like a Camillus pilots survival knife listed on evilbay for $170 !  Worth maybe 50 bucks at the most but because its on evilbay, so folks will be fooled into thinking its a good deal.  Then some of the folks that sell on there try to make folks think they are getting something special by giving it a fancy label.  Like one guy I saw at a local fleamarket trying to sell me an old surplus bolt action rifle.  I played dumb just to see what bull he had to say about it because he had a price of $700 on it.  He told me it was a genuine WWII Japanese sniper rifle, but in reality it was just a plain jane Mosin Nagant (Russian) M44 carbine !  In the condition it was in, it may have been worth $100 tops and when I told him what it really was, he got mad and tried to change the subject because other folks were standing there listening to the conversation !  Then the guy next to me added that I was telling the truth and that he had 5 of them himself and would sell the best ones he had for $120 each.  We walked away and I looked back in time to see the guy put the M44 in the seat of his truck.  About 5 minutes later I stopped back by and asked him where it was not letting him know I had been watching and he said he sold it for his asking price right after we left. As I walked by his truck, I glanced in and it was still there and asked him how much for the one in the truck and he wouldn't even give me an answer ! LOL

----------


## hunter63

Anything is what you make it.
EBay or what ever you want to call it....does open up to the world what ever you are looking for.

Then it up to you to decide what you want to pay.....

----------


## Wildthang

I am now buying up all of the handi rifle barrels I can get my hands on. I figure I can always sell them to preppers for a small profit :Smartass:

----------


## kyratshooter

Preppers don't pay profit,

They scavenge the remains.

----------


## hunter63

It's too bad you can't just "Buy" then form H&R.....you can make about $40 bucks, just buying and selling.....(if you could buy with out fitting)
H&R 1871   factory        444 Marlin   22 Scope Rail       F444       $104.03

eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-R-Handi-Ri...item2337aa32d2

$149 Buy it now

----------


## Old Professor

After reading this thread I have decided to purchase two extra bbls for my H&R Handi-rifle.  The rifle I have is in .357 Mag, so I am getting a 22" 20 ga  Mod bbl and a 22" 44 Mag  bbl.
I recently purchased a Taurus Tracker in 44Spc/44Mag, so I can use the same ammo in both firearms. I believe my primary use of this combo will be as a UTV gun, although with three grand daughters, it may get pressed into use as a deer gun if all three want to hunt at the same time.

----------


## randyt

This thread has put me in search of a handi-rifle rifle or barrel in 30-30.

----------


## hunter63

Both the 20 ga and the .44 mag barrel should be able to be mounted on the .357 receiver.....even though it should be a SB1.
A quick on the serial number or barrel marking and phone call will comfirm.
Quote>
Additional barrels may be added to firearms of our manufacture since 1987 only, with a serial number that begins with N, H or C. We do not install additional barrels on any other manufacture's firearms. 
Additional barrels will be fitted to the proper frame if the frame passes a detailed inspection. This inspection is performed by the repairman at the time the frame is received
Rifle barrels may be added to firearms manufactured since 2000 and only to frames (SB-2) that originated as a rifle, if frame passes inspection.
Rifle frames (SB-2) newer than 2000 may be fitted with additional rifle, shotgun, and muzzleloader barrels, if frame passes inspection.
All shotgun frames (SB-1) 1987 and newer and rifle frames (SB-2) produced between 1987 and 1999 or 1999 and newer may be fitted with additional shotgun and muzzleloader barrels only, if frame passes inspection
<quote

Good luck, great project.

----------


## kyratshooter

I had one of those pleasant experiences one appreciates this afternoon.

Before Christmas I bought a .357 barrel for my Handi rifle. I am setting this one up as my primary raccoon rifle which amounts to a 3-9 power illuminated reticle scope for shooting blobs in the chicken run in the dark.

Due to the weather we have experienced for the past 4 months I wound up bore sighting the set up and calling it good enough, hoping I would not need to use it past 25 yards until I could sight it in properly.

I finally got to the range with it today.  

I decided to zero the rifle using what it would get as standard fodder for most of its life, my .38 reloads using 150 grain cast lead SWC at 850fps.

Much to my amazement, at 25 yards it produced a three shot group with the holes touching.  

The scope dialed in and centered with no undue problems, so I decided to stretch my luck and see what it would do at 100 yards.  I did not buy it as a 100 yard shooter, expecting it would be my "backyard rifle", giving me more power than the .22lr and eliminating one phase of the ammo shortage worries.

Other than the fact that the group was 6" low at 100, the cluster was amazingly tight.  A 4" inch group well centered and uniformly dispersed with no outlandish flyers.

That was much better than I expected, since these reloads are not exactly precision cartridges.  I cast the bullets from scrap lead and load them on a Lee Turent press dumping the charges from the auto-disk powder measure in a very casual manner except for standard safety concerns. 

If I were using full house .357 mags I am quite certain that I could drop a deer with this little rifle out to 100 yards.

----------


## hunter63

Outstanding....that a cool little round for BYB...or coons.

I'm having a local guy fit up a couple of barrels I just bought off eBay....
He just joined the D.U. committee, so I decided to check out his work.

He also is taking consignments...and ask me if I was interested in a couple od NEF shot guns....possible both for $150.
I'll check them out when they come in. 

Found a Versa Pac .22 lr and a .35 Rem, both were discontinued.

This Handi was a .204 Ruger, also hard to come by......and now will have the .35 Rem fitted to it, along with the .357, .30-30, and 35 Whelen.

I should have stuck with varmint calibers for this one, .22 Hornet, 22-250...Oh well The .223 Handi will work as well.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I have to hand it to you, Hunter. After all these years and all the ribbing you still have the Karaoke machine. I like a man that beats his own drum.....and sings along.

----------


## hunter63

Well.....
"Though it's cold and lonely in the deep dark night
 I can see paradise by the dashboard light......."
Yeah had a lot of fun with that.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I have to hand it to you, Hunter. After all these years and all the ribbing you still have the Karaoke machine. I like a man that beats his own drum.....and sings along.


That machine is Hunter's basic source of side income Rick.  He shows up with that in his truck and people pay him to leave it right where it is.

----------


## hunter63

Remember, 
Alcohol and enthusiasm out weights..... talent and good sense..... every time.

Or "seemed like a good idea at the time......"

----------


## crashdive123

Rick, you should have heard him using it at the last Jamboree.  I'd play the video, but what happens at the Jamboree stays at the Jamboree.

----------


## Batch

I don't have any of the guns mentioned. But, one of the advantages that I see is you don't need to secure space in the safe for all of the barrels.

----------


## hunter63

> I don't have any of the guns mentioned. But, one of the advantages that I see is you don't need to secure space in the safe for all of the barrels.


Well, some of them fit in here....but this is an old picture....several more since.....
This can truly become an addiction......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## aflineman

> This can truly become an addiction......


Especially when you are like me and providing for two houses.  :toomany:

----------


## kyratshooter

They can also be handy for the male person that has not yet reached the point where the wife has given up on her attempts at creating a housebroken spouse.

Most members of the female gender are not going to visualize "another gun barrel" as another gun!

Suddenly you still have only one gun but the capability to shoot 5-10 different specific calibers for specific uses. 

And the answer to the inevitable question, "How many guns do you have Dear?

Is still honestly answered with "Just one sweetheart"!

Beats my old trick of painting everything I traded for flat black to create confusion.

----------


## hunter63

LOL....yeah well, that is true.
The Ruger .44 Blackhawk and the Ruger Single Six look enough alike if you are only looking at one at a time....was working fine....till I was cleaning both of them at the same time, in the living room, and DW came home from shopping early.......

I still almost got away with it, as she was really getting into her distain of Hoppe #9 ......pretty good and chewing me out....then noticed that there were two,... not one, blue revolvers with Walnut grips on the table.......Oh, well, we learn...... 

Actually she just ask me what barrels I want for my birthday these days.

----------


## randyt

I have a deal with my wife. She can buy all the diamonds and emeralds she wants and I will do the same with long guns and hand guns.

----------


## kyratshooter

Truth is that Mrs. K-rat passed away 5 years back, leaving the K-rat without proper supervision and living only 45 minutes away from Buds Gun Shop.

I now have my own personal shopper with my number on speed dial. "Guess what we just got in on deep discount?" being her favorite lead phrase.

----------


## Batch

I think I have myself under control. I haven't bought a gun since October. I am taking this thing one day at a time.



Disclaimer: Does not include money spent on parts and supplies or accessories...

----------


## hunter63

It's tough, man, it's tough........hang in there......

----------


## kyratshooter

Oh I am not an addict.  I can go for months without scoring a new shooter.

As long as I can find ammo on sale somewhere!

A spam can of Mosin rounds, a case of 7.62x39, maxing out a hazmat fee on primers and powder,,,

Sometimes all I need to take the edge off is a half case of Wallmart shotgun shells. 

It's all good man!

----------


## canid

> Yeah, like a Camillus pilots survival knife listed on evilbay for $170 !  Worth maybe 50 bucks at the most but because its on evilbay, so folks will be fooled into thinking its a good deal.


yeah, but you might as easily find a milpar one for $30.

----------


## canid

Apparently not today; I just checked.

----------


## hunter63

You pay attention and use your head...you will do OK....evilbay or anywhere.

You know what they say, .....being stupid can get expensive........

----------


## randyt

"You know what they say, .....being stupid can get expensive........ " It can be painful too

----------


## hunter63

> This thread has put me in search of a handi-rifle rifle or barrel in 30-30.


Just a heads up

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-R-Single-S...#ht_1150wt_737

Actually not a bad price, seems it already has open sights on it.....and only one bidder....7 hr left.

----------


## randyt

thanks for the heads up Hunter, this gives me a chance at a 30-30 barrel.

----------


## hunter63

I would like to find a 7.62 X 39 barrel....not offered any more.

The older obsolete barrels are what I look for....other wise most barrels are like $104 or $123 from the factory.

----------


## randyt

The handi rifle barrels are a good way to play with specific loadings. I have some oddballs that I would like to play with but to buy a gun in that caliber may not be practical. Then again H&R probably didn't have offering in 257 roberts or 218 bee.

----------


## hunter63

I don't know as a lot of odd ball calibers end up in the signature of them boys over at Gray Beards H&R section......they are always trying to out do each other I think....LOL

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-centerfire-rifles/

That and one Mod rents reamerd for .357 max, and punching out the 44 mag to 44 max......Like I said, these boys are serious.

----------


## kyratshooter

It seems there is a market available for generic handi rifle barrels in various calibers, unchambered for the serious do it yourselfer!

Hunter I would also like to get a 7.62x39 barrel for either Rossi or H&R, I do not care which.  I need one as backup incase there is another canoe wreck.

There is the option of going the adapter route in the 30-06 or .308 barrels, but I have not had much luck in the accuracy department with those gadgets.

----------


## randyt

About the only way is for a fella to get a junker barrel and cut it off and use the breech end for a monoblock. Bore that out and fit in a barrel blank.

----------


## hunter63

Auction just ended for the 30-30 barrel....went for $134 bucks.......Not a bad price.

----------


## randyt

I put a bid in, maybe should have e-sniped it.

----------


## hunter63

So that wasn't you that got it?.....

----------


## randyt

sadly no!!!!!!

----------


## aflineman

> The handi rifle barrels are a good way to play with specific loadings. I have some oddballs that I would like to play with but to buy a gun in that caliber may not be practical. Then again H&R probably didn't have offering in 257 roberts or 218 bee.


How are these two and oddball? No more so than .284 is.

 :dodge:

----------


## randyt

Not a oddball in my world but in H&R's barrel offerings they apparently are. LOL I would also like to see a 577/450 kynoch offering.

----------


## aflineman

56-56 Spencer would be cool. But, being a rimfire might be problematic.

----------


## hunter63

> 56-56 Spencer would be cool. But, being a rimfire might be problematic.


Rim fire barrels fired from a center fire frame are bored off center....as in the Versa Pac .22.

I didn't mean any particular calibers were odd ball, just that they are not offered in the barrel program.....either never were or have been discontinued.

So when I look, I just look for the barrels that are no longer offered or good prices (haven't been good prices for a while) on the factory offered barrels.
The original jest of the thread was the increase in pricing on eBay......av. $150 up, even for barrels offered at $104 from H&R.

----------


## aflineman

I get sidetracked to easily. ; P

----------


## hunter63

Funny part is....them boys over at Gray Beards take pride making stuff up, I think.....LOL...I don't know where they get the ammo for all their home made wild cats.

When reloading instructions start with,:.... finds some 50-100 brass, swage neck down to 30 caliber then cut to fit.......you know that's odd.

Or for the Nagant 7.62 revolver had directions;.... take .223 brass, use full length .30 cal carbine sizer die to force down so as to form a rim in the bottom, cut to length and re-load with win 32-20 die set.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, some things just need to have BS called on them at the start.

Can you imagine the hydraulic press needed to swage down a .223 solid brass base to form a rimmed cartridge?

It sure is not going to be done using a 30 carbine sizing die in one pass on your bench mounted press!

And getting that sucker out of the die after forming would require the bending of many a 1.4 inch bolt, dramatic swearing and a good sledge hammer.  

I nearly gave myself apoplexy getting a stuck .357 case out of a .256 mag FL die once, and that is an easy reform! 

I always did love reading the old books on wildcatting where you started with new unfired cases for calibers that had been out of production for 70 years so you could create a new cartridge that worked almost as well as most factory stock rounds in the same caliber.

----------


## hunter63

> ......................
> I always did love reading the old books on wildcatting where you started with new unfired cases for calibers that had been out of production for 70 years so you could create a new cartridge that worked almost as well as most factory stock rounds in the same caliber.


.................That you can buy at the gas station on the corner for $20 bucks a box.......yeah, them good old days.

----------


## Rick

I had to look up apoplexy. Do be careful.

----------


## hunter63

FYI....
OK spotted another 30-30 barrel.......Does have open sights.

Note: it is an older one for a Topper Combo that had a snap on forarm....no screw.
Looks like it was purchased by someone for a Handi rifle, but won't fit with out a lot of fooling around.

For the problems you would have fitting it to  Handi Fframe.....too much money IMHO...$99 bucks, no bids.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-R-Topper-M...f#ht_166wt_975

----------


## randyt

I should put my 7.62x39 barrel up on the trading block but I know what will happen. I'll do a trade and then something will change and I'll be on the hunt for another 7.62 barrel.

----------


## hunter63

> I should put my 7.62x39 barrel up on the trading block but I know what will happen. I'll do a trade and then something will change and I'll be on the hunt for another 7.62 barrel.


Let me know.....I'm still looking.

I do have a Model 158 topper with the forearm clip....but it's set up as a 12 ga, slug gun with weaver sights, so this would probably fit.
Handi set up with a 30-30 barrel, as well and .35 Rem, .35 Whelan, 357....stared out as a .204 Ruger....so I covered on the 30-30.

----------


## aflineman

I did find a 36 gauge DART gun at Cabela's the other day. Made by H&R. Standard shotgun frame.

----------


## hunter63

Well that is different....guess I have never heard of one.

Maybe this?
http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...gauge-special/

Tranquilizer dart gun?

----------


## hunter63

This just in.....
38-55 barrel with sights......Not the long Buffalo special....but not made any more.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-R-1871-Har...9#ht_112wt_975

Got one....

----------


## hunter63

Another find the .22 Versa pak...off center for Handi Rifle SB1 and Sb2 receivers'.

This is hard to find and should bring some buckage...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-R-Harringt...4#ht_75wt_1127

----------


## aflineman

> Well that is different....guess I have never heard of one.
> 
> Maybe this?
> http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...gauge-special/
> 
> Tranquilizer dart gun?


Yup,  that is it. I posted about it there also. Kinds cool in a different sort of way. Not really what I would have a use for. We do have a pistol on the farm for tranquilizing cows, but the neighbors have needed it way more than we ever have.

----------


## hunter63

Randyt.....check out the crazy money for a 7.62X39.........with a couple of days left.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nef-Handi-H-...68#ht_59wt_975

----------


## randyt

> Randyt.....check out the crazy money for a 7.62X39.........with a couple of days left.....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nef-Handi-H-...68#ht_59wt_975


Holy Toledo that's going for a chunk a change. I would be tempted to sell mine for that. And there's two days to go.

----------


## natertot

> Holy Toledo that's going for a chunk a change. I would be tempted to sell mine for that. And there's two days to go.


Yeah, another $75 and one could buy an entire sks..........

----------


## hunter63

Seem the $261 is holding....22 hours left....we see if there is a flurry at the end.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nef-Handi-H-...47#ht_59wt_975

Note a whole New Handi Rifle...in Louisiana is $269 right now......
I'm heading home tomorrow, with one new addition...Father's Day special......500 S&W.....just because.

----------


## crashdive123

Just because is a great reason to buy it IMO.

----------


## hunter63

7.62 X39 when for $297 plus 13.90 buck shipping.... Holy Smit!......and was sniped at the last minute......LOL

So, I guess my quest is still on........

----------


## hunter63

Another "No Takers"......custom bored 8 mm barrel timed out $500 min bid.....No bids
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEF-Handi-H-...#ht_356wt_1041

----------


## crashdive123

On sales like that it was probably something like....

Wife:  You've got too many barrels!
Husband:  There is no such thing as too many.
Wife:  Either you sell one of them, or I'm leaving.
Husband:  OK, OK.  See here?  It's listed for sale.
Wife:  So you really do love me!!!
Husband:  Of course I do.  
Husband:  Well would you look at that?  Nobody wanted it, so I guess I'll have to keep it.
Wife:  Maybe it's time to sell one of your hunting rifles?
Husband:  Here.......let me help pack your bag.

----------


## hunter63

What...You from the NSA?.....LOL

We don't have those conversations any more, much.......ever since I started using the number of magic potions, creams and lotions in the bathroom as an example.
"Maybe some day you will find one that works?"

----------


## hunter63

By the way....I was out bid on this one....but it still hasn't met the reserve.....Oh well......will just watch for a while....another odd ball....

I just happen to have a frame that it will fit.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-amp-R-058-...ue#ht_76wt_975

----------


## crashdive123

> "Maybe some day you will find one that works?"


And that's when the fight started.

----------


## hunter63

That settles it....NSA for sure.....LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  Experience...........and bruises.

----------


## hunter63

The .22 Remington Jet narrel is still going....and looks like the guy is going deap into his buy it now price of $225.

This is really an odd ball here is what the ammo looks like....from an add on gun broker.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This caliber seems to have been made in a S&W revolver and a couple bolt guns....in 1961+
Gotta be a custom, as it's fitted for a early SB1 frame with a clip on forearm.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-amp-R-058-...ue#ht_76wt_961

Guess I won't be bidding on this one.......

----------


## hunter63

Just noticed that this went for the "Buy it now price".....on the Remington .22 Jet barrel.....after doing deep into bidding again, after a relist.

I guess the bidding was just a formality....I didn't think they could do that.
If that's what's you want for it..... just say so......

O, well

----------


## hunter63

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Vie...Item=421608362

Another odd ball, looks to be a factory offering....1-20 min
7.64 MM Brenneke Looks like N NL serial number so should be 1997 production.
1-10 barrel twist.
BIN $375.......Biding at $305 with one hour to go. (6:50 PM)

This one ....The whole rifle FFL required.

----------

